# pipe bending



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone know someone or a company that can bend pipe? I want to make a custom light stand 

Something like this. I simply don't have the space in my condo to do this myself.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

just go to home depot
1/2 conduit pipe is cheap
think u get like 10' for like $7
and they sell the bender for around $70
check ther tool rental department, they might have it there if you dont feel like using ther return policy


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok I'll go check it out thanks


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I think that almost all electricians carry a conduit bender in their truck. I have one but am to far away to make it cost effective.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

grgrn said:


> I think that almost all electricians carry a conduit bender in their truck. I have one but am to far away to make it cost effective.
> 
> That sounds like too much work. Another idea would be to go IKEA or a light store, and buy an existing light, and modify to suit your needs.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

martelvis said:


> grgrn said:
> 
> 
> > I think that almost all electricians carry a conduit bender in their truck. I have one but am to far away to make it cost effective.
> ...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pipe bender*

home depot and lowes have awesome return policys ,but the unit buy the pipe and practice ... or take a piece into the isle and the first electrician that walks by ask him to do it for u ....

here u go ...

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/index.php


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome sound advice and thank you for the link it helps.


----------

